# trey brewer



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

what do you guys think of him






he is only 22


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

a freak of nature to be that size at 22 im jealous

but i suppose his health isint as god as mine

he will do well in his upcoming show


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

powerlifter legs surely!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

think the guys graet and all, but does he deserve all this hype / sponsorship etc?????

WHAT has he achieved in bodybuilding?


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

That vid is fairly old but I don't dig his physique too much, seems a bit like his trainers spoon feed him food and juice also.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

he looks good here


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

he is only 22 aswell

and is competing in the jnr nationals shortly where he will probably earn

himself his pro card


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I must say after seeing his guest poseing pictures I never thought he would get it togeather but he seems to have nailed it (theres some early pictures of the junior nationals on getbig). Will all depend on how the other guys stack up but hes deffo no joke.

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=220140.0


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Delhi said:


> think the guys graet and all, but does he deserve all this hype / sponsorship etc?????
> 
> WHAT has he achieved in bodybuilding?


I completely disagree with you Del.

The fact is he is only 22.. It's not about what he hasn't achieved but what he is going to achieve in the future. He has the potential to go very far which is what sponsors looks for.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> I completely disagree with you Del.
> 
> The fact is he is only 22.. It's not about what he hasn't achieved but what he is going to achieve in the future. He has the potential to go very far which is what sponsors looks for.


Just like you eh Luke


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

End of the day after all the slating and critisism the guy is a freak.....he may well of lost 60lbs to get in nick but he does look good,very good!!Thick chunky wheels and the most muscular front on is scary.He is not complete yet and still has weaknesses compared with ifbb pros but at 22 i think he is awesome!end of!!No one writing these messages on here could even dream of being in his league


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gunit said:


> End of the day after all the slating and critisism the guy is a freak.....he may well of lost 60lbs to get in nick but he does look good,very good!!Thick chunky wheels and the most muscular front on is scary.He is not complete yet and still has weaknesses compared with ifbb pros but at 22 i think he is awesome!end of!!No one writing these messages on here could even dream of being in his league


agreed:thumbup1:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> I completely disagree with you Del.
> 
> The fact is he is only 22.. It's not about what he hasn't achieved but what he is going to achieve in the future. He has the potential to go very far which is what sponsors looks for.





gunit said:


> End of the day after all the slating and critisism the guy is a freak.....he may well of lost 60lbs to get in nick but he does look good,very good!!Thick chunky wheels and the most muscular front on is scary.He is not complete yet and still has weaknesses compared with ifbb pros but at 22 i think he is awesome!end of!!No one writing these messages on here could even dream of being in his league


Agree with both statements!! I am not supprised sponsors are jumping at him, he looks amazing and such potential! :thumb: :thumb :

Nothing but praise and respect for the bloke :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

still cant see why he gets the sponsorship? this a new set of pics from the junior nationals.. who said he would never get in shape for it?

22 years old..damn!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG!! Amazing!! WOW!! :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i personally like the look on the faces of the guys in the background obviously in his class...


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

He apparently dropped 80-90lbs in 9 weeks OMFG!!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> i personally like the look on the faces of the guys in the background obviously in his class...


haha I know, u gotta feel sorry for them LOL:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

looks like he did get into shape then, i wonder what those who said he wouldn't are feeling like


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice gyno he's got there. You have to give him respect for what he can do with/to his body, who'd have thought he could get to that condition from where he was in such a short time!? I'd hate to be his doctor though...lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

that is unreal, absolutely amazing! his legs are just immense i am literally astounded


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

He looks fcuking awesome, end of.

The guys 22 - people seem to forget this.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

looks incredible! has he got a bit of gyno do ya reckon? i think so


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i thikn in years to comre he might become the biggest bodybuilder to date not nececrilly best but i think biggest is deinitely a possibility


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

danimal said:


> i thikn in years to comre he might become the biggest bodybuilder to date not nececrilly best but i think biggest is deinitely a possibility


agreed he has so much time on his hand being only 22 and no doubt in

my mind going to turn pro shortly

the world is his oyster nice cheesy line :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

yeh does look like he has a bit of gyno, he ll get it removed with time like most pro's do


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

at 22 that is impressive


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

The vein in his right bicep is sick! Amazing mass! He definately has a bit of gyno BUT a lil surgery and he's sorted. There are guys with not even a quarter of his mass with gyno so you can't fault him just for that. The only real negative about him judging from his videos is he has no personality and is thick as shyte LOL.. He's like, all my food is weighed, it's about 12-14oz LOL.. So it's about??? !


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

jonesy2411 said:


> looks incredible! has he got a bit of gyno do ya reckon? i think so


Yes


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

80-90 POUNDS IN 9WEEKS wonders of chemicals and diet and cardio. I have to struggle with cardio and diet. Thing the main issue in previous related thread regards trey brewer; was that he looked plain FAT,RUBBISH especially for a guest pose but coleman and cutler have guest posed in the same state/appearance. I like the fact that he has a nice shape no distended waist and he has mass. Wondering how much longer his body can take the strain of having to lose that amount in such a short time.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

he's a big lad but the first thing my eyes are drawn to is that gyno and its not just a little. IMO anyone displaying gyno that bad should not win a major show, plus with the help and sponsorship he has there actually is NO excuse for it either.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> 80-90 POUNDS IN 9WEEKS wonders of chemicals and diet and cardio. I have to struggle with cardio and diet. Thing the main issue in previous related thread regards trey brewer; was that he looked plain FAT,RUBBISH especially for a guest pose but coleman and cutler have guest posed in the same state/appearance. I like the fact that he has a nice shape no distended waist and he has mass. Wondering how much longer his body can take the strain of having to lose that amount in such a short time.


Cutler and Coleman have never guest posed in the condition that Trey was in 10 weeks ago. Yes they have been off season but never really fat, infact probably only around 10-12% max. Trey IMO was in excess of 20% and probably nearer 25%. He has however, in his defence, made a remarkable transformation in that time.

I think he will learn a lesson and even if he doesn't those helping him will. Loose skin this early in his career will not bode well for him once he hits 30 and that is if he is still around competing then.

J


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

ive just seen the pics of trey's class from yesterday at the npc junior nationals and he came 5th fook me the other fellas blew him away in my oppinion[not that that counts!] he looked great tho but looking at the others he looked small prob just the angles tho, there on bodybuilding.com, am i aloud to put that?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BIG GRANT said:


> ive just seen the pics of trey's class from yesterday at the npc junior nationals and he came 5th fook me the other fellas blew him away in my oppinion[not that that counts!] he looked great tho but looking at the others he looked small prob just the angles tho, there on bodybuilding.com, am i aloud to put that?


yes mate of course u are.. u got a link?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

www.bodybuilding.com


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

After scrolling through the pics it seems pretty clear that he was against guys much larger and perhaps in better condition. Not to mention Trey can't pose and smile for **** =/


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

supercell said:


> Cutler and Coleman have never guest posed in the condition that Trey was in 10 weeks ago. Yes they have been off season but never really fat, infact probably only around 10-12% max. Trey IMO was in excess of 20% and probably nearer 25%. He has however, in his defence, made a remarkable transformation in that time.
> 
> Far enough I was only going of images I saw from a magazine about 2years ago. Have to admit though there was a bit more sign/appearance of muscle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

supercell said:


> he's a big lad but the first thing my eyes are drawn to is that gyno and its not just a little. IMO anyone displaying gyno that bad should not win a major show, plus with the help and sponsorship he has there actually is NO excuse for it either.
> 
> J


He has been hyped so much, I can't imagine the pressure he has been under.

And for one so young.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

supercell said:


> he's a big lad but the first thing my eyes are drawn to is that gyno and its not just a little. IMO anyone displaying gyno that bad should not win a major show, plus with the help and sponsorship he has there actually is NO excuse for it either.
> 
> J


i thought the same, with the sponsership and media coverage id think he would have people helping 'if' he didnt have the knoledge

still i feel a tad better about my gyno now:whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am sure he will not make the same mistake again concerning his off season weight i am sure alot of the guys on here are fat [email protected] in the off season i know i used to be this effects how you diet and you can certainly be certain he lost muscle to get into shape.

As for his health being so big at his age why do so many assume his health is bad? why do most think like themselves everyone dismisses their health who is to say he does not gets regular blood and health screens?

as for the Gyno it is bad and in my opinion not needed as it can be avoided but then all you have to do is look at the Gyno that was on display in the junoir class last year at the UKBFF finals to see it is not just huge guys like Trey who suffer at this young age....

i say best of luck to him he made a common mistake this year in the off season i believe he will be back bigger and better.....


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure he will not make the same mistake again concerning his off season weight i am sure alot of the guys on here are fat [email protected] in the off season i know i used to be this effects how you diet and you can certainly be certain he lost muscle to get into shape.
> 
> i say best of luck to him he made a common mistake this year in the off season i believe he will be back bigger and better.....


Thing I've been wondering though is why his trainer allowed him to go so far out of contest shape so close to a show? Ditto to the good luck for future shows, maybe the attention will come off him a bit and he can be left to come back stronger.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Also you have to consider that alough you might have access to some great trainers/gurus its another thing to actualy accept there advice and do what your told.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have no doubt he did what his traner told him to do but from the pics i saw 10 weeks out it would seem he started his diet late either way to look like he did onstage is to be applauded i cannot see him making the same mistake again.

lets face it guys most on this board have trouble dropping 20lbs in 10 weeks he obvouisly has the focus and dedication to drop the weight as no chemical will drop that weight....


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Trey Brewer's Typical Off Season

Feeding Schedule

MEAL 1) 20-25 egg whites 2 yolks.4 cups of organic oatmeal with cinnamon

Handful of almonds

MEAL 2) Protein shakes (60 grams) Waxx Maze Carbohydrate Powder.

MEAL 3) 16oz of skinless boneless chicken breast(salt free seasoning) 16oz of sweet potato with cinnamon 1 full bag of lettuce and veggies.

MEAL 4) 1 large t-bone steak with 12oz potato and mixed veggies.

MEAL 5) Protein shakes (60 grams) Waxx Maze Carbohydrate Powder.

MEAL 6) 16oz ground turkey breast 4 cups of brown rice(before cooking).

MEAL 7) Protein shake (60 grams) Waxx Maze Carbohydrate Powder.

http://www.treybrewer.com/home.html

damm I am full just reading this :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

forgot to add this part aswell...

I usually throw in a couple of protein bars throughout the day. I also take a pre and post workout shake. Twice a week I treat myself to ice cream and pizza.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes and because of this he looked flat and stringy


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was shocked to hear that Trey got 5th at the Junior Nationals. There was so so much hype about him getting his pro card etc that I thought he would of got it.

Now looking on bodybuilding.com at the pics I can see why he got 5th. I know he is a freak of nature etc and only 22, his legs are awesome but to me his upper half lacks something but I can not quite figure out what!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

From the front DB pic he needs more lat development and as Paul said he looks flat. If he came in full and bursting then it would be a different story I recon.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Our own Daz Ball and Zack Khan would keeeeeeeel him!

Without falling flat on your ass, how are you supposed to learn? Most of us have let's face it. Maybe not to his degree but still....

Just like Public Enemy... Don't believe the hype!!!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

He sure is big for 22 but has normal size lats so they look real small for his big frame.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

as said previously though he is only 22 so has plenty of time to learn from his mistakes and has a good backing. But I definately believe they over hyped him judging from the turnout.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Agree with the above. And to have gyno like he does is a real shame as his "mentors" should have spotted that from the onset and sorted it.

btw are they stretch marks on his abs from his belly too??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do not make the mistake guys of thinking his lats are small as that pose is not for posing lats but because he is flat this will effect his size more than you think...

Paul - yes mate we have all landed on our face hell i did it in 2007 then i came back and took a top 3 place....


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

He did well to get cut but got smoked at jr nationals


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like some nasty stretch marks there! Jesus.. He must have got fat!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

i dont think i can comment on saying he looks small as alot of other guys on here,

to be where he is at that age is amazing, and everyone learns in this sport it doesnt

matter how good you are


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

To be fair he got beaten by a lightbulb, Sean A leg development its frankly a joke.

Now as trey leg development its his calling card its gota be a kick in the balls but think about the potential for a good rebound of this show, no doubt he learned alot and will be bigger and better & wiser next year.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Greg mate, no-one has said he looks small.. BUT, he no-where near reached his potential for the junior nationals. If he had dieted slower he wouldn't have lost such a rediculous amount of weight and could have potentially come in full and bursting which IMO would have presented a different result. He is without a doubt one too watch and when he gets his prep nailed he will be killing his competition!

Wogi - Sean A legs compared to his upper body just don't match! Crazy upper body though!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Trey Brewer "The Phenom" man hes got tons of potential but I think coming 5th was a wake up call that he has to be more prepared if he wants to win because he prob can do in the near future, hes young and many youngs guys make mistakes, what makes them adult and mature is if they can learn from mistakes and come back better.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Be interesting what BSN do now.

Not much call for guys that place 5th in the Novice Nationals and look like that.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no one person wins a show on one freaky body part just because someones legs don't match there upper body does not mean they should not beat a particur person you will understand this Wogi when you compete....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

far from me to comment but he needs to do more shows.. to know how to dial it in.. he looks flat as a pancake there


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

he definately did not look as good as he could have, such a shame, but hey time is definately on his side.....

more drugs please!!

JOKE..... joke!!!!


----------

